# Migrationstool



## nordlender (15. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffentlich bin ich richtig hier.

Preambula:

Unsere Anwendung wird um weitere Sprache erweitert. Ich soll dafür den DB durchjagen und die Tabellen raus finden, wo die Texte eingetragen sind. Es werden nicht alle Texte übersetz.  Da wo die Übersetzung nicht stattfindet, soll ich die deutschen Begriffe übernehmen. 

Ich dachte mir so ein Migrationtool zu schreiben, das die Tabellen durchsucht und da wo die Spalte „LangId“ (momentan: LangId = 1) vorkommt,  übernimmt und neue Einträge  dazu schreibt, bloß mit neuen LangId = 2.

Jetzt ist die Frage:
Wo setze ich das am besten um.  Einfache eine  .bat – Datei zu schreiben, oder.. ? Da stehe ich komplett auf dem Schlauch. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.

Oder gebt es schon etwas Fertiges?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


P.s.
Die Anwendung ist im Java programmiert. 
DB ist ein DB2


----------



## ARadauer (15. Nov 2010)

> Wo setze ich das am besten um. Einfache eine .bat – Datei zu schreiben, [/code]
> mhn eine bat datei? wie meinst du das, eine batch datei die ein java programm startet?
> 
> ich würde mir einfach ein kleines java tool schreiben, die inserts in eine datei schreibt, damit man sie vorher nochmal überprüfen kann.... dann würde ich die inserts einfach vom tool ausführen lassen oder selber ausführen...


----------



## nordlender (15. Nov 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> > eine batch datei die ein java programm startet?
> 
> 
> Ne.. eine batch - Datei, die separat man startet und die direkt auf DB zugreift.
> ...


----------



## Michael... (15. Nov 2010)

Habt Ihr dazu ein vernünftiges Tool zum verwalten der DB? Sind denn viele Einträge/Tabellen betroffen?


----------



## nordlender (15. Nov 2010)

Nein , kein richtiges tool. Ist auch eine selbst geschriebene Anwendung.
Datenbestand ist relativ groß. Allein in einer Tabelle sind es um die 2000 Einträge. Dazu kommen immer neue Texte dazu.


----------



## Marcinek (15. Nov 2010)

2000 Einträge sind nix.

Man kann die DB2 Systables dazu nutzen um entsprechende Skripte zu generieren.

Für ein Honorar kann ich das machen.


----------



## nordlender (15. Nov 2010)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Für ein Honorar kann ich das machen.


Vielen Dank für das Angebot, muss aber leider ablehnen.


----------



## ARadauer (15. Nov 2010)

> Ne.. eine batch - Datei, die separat man startet und die direkt auf DB zugreift.


ja und in welcher sprache willst du das schreiben, ich denke nicht dass man aus einer bat datei auf eine db zugreiffen kann...




> meinst du in eine externe Datei (… txt)?


ja warum nicht, man kann sich diese datei dann zu doku zwecken aufbehalten...
oder gleich direkt ausführen is ja wurscht...



> Allein in einer Tabelle sind es um die 2000 Einträge.


naja... 200000 sind nicht mal viel...


----------

